# MAC haul! :)



## mistella (Mar 31, 2007)

[/size][/size]


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 31, 2007)

Awesome haul!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice haul mistella...love the quad and the e/s pans


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 31, 2007)

Awesome haul! Enjoy your goodies. I look forward to a EOTD.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 31, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 31, 2007)

Whoo hooo!!  I love it!!  I Freckletone is on my next MAC shopping list too!  Now that I see it, Nice Buzz p/g looks pretty nice...


----------



## swtginbug (Mar 31, 2007)

daym girl, talk about hauling. i LOVE LOVE all the stuff you got, great stuff!!! have fun!


----------



## slvrlips (Mar 31, 2007)

nice haul 
you got some great stuff 
Have fun


----------



## little teaser (Mar 31, 2007)

awesome haul. cant wait to see your next fotd


----------



## Brandi Girl (Apr 1, 2007)

Great haul


----------

